# Keeping Buserelin in the fridge



## Lizzy-TM (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Wonder if anyone can offer some advice at all.  I'm currently downregging with the Suprecur buserelin injections and the leaflet says to store it beneath 25 degrees (and not to freeze it).  As it has been so warm the past few weeks I've been keeping it in the fridge.  Has anyone else done this is?  Is it ok to do so?  I've got my baseline scan tomorrow so will ask then but just worrying a bit about it today!

Thanks  
Lx


----------



## Lizzy-TM (Sep 12, 2010)

In case anyone is interested, the nurse said it was fine to keep it in the fridge.  The main thing is to make sure it doesn't freeze and no rapid changes in temperature.  So there you go


----------

